# Humidity...



## MantisSouth (Sep 20, 2005)

How can you tell the amount of humidity in a tank?


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 20, 2005)

I think you get a thing like a thermometer but it tell humidity someone correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Peekaboo (Sep 20, 2005)

A thermometer will only tell you how warm it is the enclosure. For humidity, try using a humidity gauge.

There's a helpful thread about humidity here (*clicky*), in the Enclosures &amp; Housing forum. Remember to check the appropriate forums, before posting a new topic. Most often, you'll find the information you're looking for.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 20, 2005)

you make me look dumb :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peekaboo (Sep 20, 2005)

Aww I'm sorry! It wasn't intentional.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 20, 2005)

it is ok


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 20, 2005)

You can buy a digital thermometer/humidity guage at Wal-Mart for approx. $15. They're pretty accurate and come with double sided tape so you can stick it to your cage wall.

www.Geckospot.com


----------

